# Satz Cannondale Fire Naben



## Andy995 (29. Juli 2008)

Bei Ebay ab 9,99:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160266729365&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=006


----------

